# game with the BEST GRAPHICS EVER?!?!



## SPL Tech (Aug 23, 2006)

What is it? I am looking for a game that will push my resolution limits to the max and my GPU to the max. 

Plus what are some other games that have very good graphics? 

The best I have found so far is Half Life 2 the Lost Coast and I can do that game on max res and max settings no problem...


----------



## javalin (Nov 26, 2006)

Try Oblivion and Doom3 maxed out!
HL2-Lost Coast is just a demo.You might want to overclock that cpu 

Javalin


----------



## geekborg (Nov 27, 2006)

I still say that Far Cry (IMHO) has the best graphics and with Far Cry 2 and Crysis coming next year.... 2007 is going to be a great year for gaming.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Try Oblivion at the highest resolution and settings you can, and post a couple of screenshots. I'd be interested to see just how good it will look on a system like yours.


----------



## justfei (Mar 15, 2005)

id have to go with javalin and jones on this one; oblivion!

it has the best graphics to date, for the pc at least. yup id like to see how far the all out extreme settings would push your computer. careful though, oblivion has been known to drain pc's hahah.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

justfei said:


> id have to go with javalin and jones on this one; oblivion!
> 
> it has the best graphics to date, for the pc at least. yup id like to see how far the all out extreme settings would push your computer. careful though, oblivion has been known to drain pc's hahah.


I'll join in with everyone else and say Oblivion.
Can't say it drained my computers health though ... just mine, I lost track of time much to often while wandering around Cyrodiil


----------



## cardinal guzman (Nov 6, 2006)

Far Cry - until Crysis comes out. Kill the baddies then go for a walk in the woods or down the beach. Shoot a boar, grenade some fish, invite some friends round for a barbecue!

I hated Doom3 with it's tiny little locations covered in crap and menstruum - ew.


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

I heard Battle field 2 can hog your system down, now that Battle field 2142 is out give that a try. 

Doom 3 is really good but if you can breeze through half life 2 with out any hic ups doom 3 will be smoother then a baby's...... any ways... 

Crysis is some thing you'll be waiting to pick up once it comes out. From the videos I've seen that game could probably take down ANY machine to date to there knees. But since newer parts come out and older part prices go down people will be upgrading. 

Check out my Crysis & Window's Vista ready rig:

Pentium 3 866 + geforce 2 64 mb of ram + 24x cd-rom drive = Crysis ownage. Fear your online leader now...fear me........ (just kidding, Actually I use to have a system at the speed not to long ago. Those are still pretty good little systems.)

Oh that reminds me F.E.A.R is pretty heavy with the graphics.

bigk


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd suggest FarCry on its highest settings, Oblivion, or F.E.A.R. if you want to drain a system.

Or Neverwinter Nights 2 once they get it working.


----------



## cardinal guzman (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

The best graphics i've seen in a game would be Crysis followed by Oblivion. However i'm still one of those people who value gameplay above graphics.


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

I would have to go with the upcoming Cell Factor. Check out the video.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I would have to say for realism, Oblivion holds the top prize. However, for gameplay and depth, Morrowind wins hands down.


----------



## ratfish (Nov 25, 2006)

If you want to test your machine, wait until Armed Assault comes out, because that has the most friggin detailed graphics i have ever seen in a game, especially with the draw distance on max, you can literally see halfway across the map.


----------



## AceS (Nov 29, 2006)

Oblivion, No question.. thats if your PC can run it.


----------



## Daikliaus (Nov 30, 2006)

UT2007 will have the best graphics when it comes out...


----------



## XeG (Dec 7, 2006)

I would try Splinter Cell Double Agent


----------



## VeNT (Dec 7, 2006)

right now?
Oblivions good, as is FEAR. 
I'm excited about bioshock! but for right now, Oblivion - don't forget to set the AA/AF/HDR so you can have them all at once.


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

For all of those citing Oblivion, it's time is up.

http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?fs=1&id=2509

Pick any of the HD videos and be blown away. Crysis is and should be (for a little while at least) the best looking game of all time. The only game that comes close atm is Alan Wake, however not much footage is released from that game.

Crysis will OWN. Saying this suprisingly few gamers seem to have heard of it :-(


----------



## VeNT (Dec 7, 2006)

Crysis is good, but there is still time for EA to mess it up by releasing it too soon
but for a game right now, to go and play and test your system on, oblivion wins.


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't worry about Crysis coming out before it's ready.

http://incrysis.com/ - check the second news story

And EA involvement is minimal, Crytek have been given free reign to do all they want - the only thing EA can do is mess up advertising I think since all they do is publish it.


----------



## VeNT (Dec 7, 2006)

I still get jitters whenever EA or SOE are mentioned.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

maracles said:


> For all of those citing Oblivion, it's time is up.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?fs=1&id=2509
> 
> ...


Kind of hard to say a game has the best graphics ever when it is yet to be released ... trailers are not indicative of gameplay. Cut scenes can and usually do look very different than actual gameplay.

It might just become the yardstick to measure graphics by, but lets wait untill we can actually play it to make our minds up


----------



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

lol, i can tell that you didn't actually go to the link, did you?

Almost all the trailers there are of gameplay footage, Crysis does not have cut scenes with fmv, all in-game. 

It's easier to say wait, i've been waiting for 1 1/2 years, now they tell me it's postponed another 6 months, I want to cry! The prequel Farcry was one of the best FPS ever.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I did go ... does look ok but as the fist part of my statement said


> Kind of hard to say a game has the best graphics ever when it is yet to be released


I'll hold off on judgement on it untill I can play it

Aside ... I'm not much of a FPS fan but personally I think F.E.A.R. was much better than Farcry. And waitng through postponed releases is better than getting stuck with a buggy game ... I'm about to give up on Gothic 3 (which I've been waiting for a while to play) because the bugs and constant crashes are driving me nuts.


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

I want to play Quake Wars. It looks pretty fun


----------



## HR_benz (Jun 26, 2007)

well i was playing BF2142 and decided to see how far my video card could go i set it to the max settings and when i hit apply the monitor shut off and said frequency over ranged and i cant get back onto the options menu to change it but the sound does still come out any ideas on how to fix it without unistalling it or going into the game


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

My vote goes for Oblivion and F.E.A.R.

Also, Medieval Total War 2 with graphical settings and unit size maxed, then play a custom battle with both armies full. That will tax your PC on all levels (CPU, GPU, RAM).


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

Another one - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - A game that can look very pretty with the settings all bumped up with a high resolution and AA/AF enabled. More taxing than F.E.A.R. certainly.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

WarC ... I been considering giving stalker a try, is their enough "gameplay" to it to make it worthwhile or is it more about running and shooting just like most FPS's are


----------



## Ripiz (Apr 22, 2007)

STALKER has crappy graphics, it's engine totally sucks.. Playing it on max quality needs more than 4GB RAM, because it's trying to load whole game into memory ... Also it's fully unoptimized.
On lowest quality someone people with GeForce 4-5 could play it, but on max it can lag even on GeForce 8, so it's no use ><

It's gameplay isn't good too, main objective is to kill someone, or get/find some items that need killing, so basically there's nothing different


----------



## Fiends (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with almost everybody here. Oblivion is the game with the best graphics at the moment.


----------



## jhhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

Well come September it will be without a doubt CRYSIS for a very long time.
Now i would probably say Far Cry IMO. Lucked stunnin when it first came out.But then again i dont play that many games.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

DarqueMist said:


> WarC ... I been considering giving stalker a try, is their enough "gameplay" to it to make it worthwhile or is it more about running and shooting just like most FPS's are


Stalker is interesting...It is a little steep in the learning curve compared to most FPSs though...I would best describe it as "Oblivion Lite", in that it is fairly open-ended for an FPS and there is a curve...You start the game barely able to knock a rabid dog off, let alone a soldier...but as the game progresses you can take bigger and badder enemies on.

It's different, definitely different - I thought it was a good game, and it kept my interest for awhile - but I know its the kind of game that about half the people who play it wouldn't like at all.

It's also pretty much a resource hog, so it won't be that enjoyable unless you have a nice rig to do it justice. Kind of game that looks like crap on a low range machine, but looks and performs great on a dedicated gaming rig.


----------



## ro0ky (May 7, 2007)

Currently I am using a 

DeLL Dimension 9200 Intel 6400 Core2 Duo

2 Gig ddr2

500 Gig Sata Raid 0 hard drive

Nvidia 7300 LE

Dell 22" LCD DVI monitor

Most any game will run fine with this setup although I am looking to upgrade the video card after I finish 3 weeks of work up North clearing $10 000 U.S funds :up: 

I would recommend you try Half-Life 2 Loast Coast / DOOM3 maxed out / Lost Planet: Extreme Condition. Really any CURRENT FPS type games should resource your pc. Also try running 3dmark test for a reliable benchmark. Currently they have a world record catagory for the ones wanting BRAGGING RIGHTS. 

P.S. Good Luck


----------



## MrCoffee (May 28, 2007)

haven't really got much to say that hasn't been said already, if you want to see the best graphics then oblivion, FEAR is also very good but neither max the capabilities of dx9 IMO although they come very close. 
If you just want to test your system against some hungry games then definitely chalk up STALKER, the engine is so hideously unoptimised that with HDR on it can turn a mid range gaming system into a slide show - there's no excuse for that in a dx9 game, its just bad coding. 
Older games like farcry, Doom3, and half life 2 look rather dated now, don't get me wrong they look pretty on high settings but there's no HDR or such effects. Low end gaming systems should gobble them up fine.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

quake wars will be out in the mean time b4 crysis...so until then quak wars will push your system! try runnin that on high with all quality settings...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

BioShock looks like it could be amazing ... roll on August.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh bio shock and spore both look good


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

WarC said:


> Stalker is interesting...It is a little steep in the learning curve compared to most FPSs though...


a little steep? I'm just stating in on it and I'd rank that learning curve right up there with most RTS games. I'm having a hard time getting used to the interface and I'm not a FPS fan I prefer RPGs



WarC said:


> It's also pretty much a resource hog, so it won't be that enjoyable unless you have a nice rig to do it justice. Kind of game that looks like crap on a low range machine, but looks and performs great on a dedicated gaming rig.


I'm running it on a mid range gaming rig most of the settings at medium with a couple tweaked a little lower (with very minimal impact on the visual quality). I think it looks great although it does seem to stutter occasionally although that has to be related to processor speed or loading info into ram as my FPS don't drop ... I think this is a game that would greatly benefit with a butt load of ram and a dual core CPU



Ripiz said:


> STALKER has crappy graphics, it's engine totally sucks..


 someone needs to seriously look at their rig for problems, the game looks very good on my mid range rig and I've yet to suffer much from leaving HDR on. Sounds to me like someone got slapped in the face with STALKERS learning curve and now refuses to recognize what it has to offer.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

BlooChoo said:


> yeh bio shock and spore both look good


2 games I've been waiting a while to see .. I'm looking forward to their release. :up:


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh me too...theres a bunch of amazing games set to come out all at once over the summer and its a pain waiting for them...unreal tournament 3, quake wars, bioshock, spore, crysis, half life 2 episode 2, the expansion packs to both company of heros and medievil 2....man the summers gonna be great if it rains alot


----------



## ro0ky (May 7, 2007)

Or if it doesn't


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Spore is set to come out now in 2008.

As far as I remember it was said it would not be out now in the fiscal year of 2008 which means at least a wait until april 2008.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

tony oh said:


> Spore is set to come out now in 2008.
> 
> As far as I remember it was said it would not be out now in the fiscal year of 2008 which means at least a wait until april 2008.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong.


I've read that as well in a number of different sources  
Most think it won't be released until after March 31, 2008.


----------



## Fiends (Jun 27, 2007)

Stalker has one of the most original storylines and original content I have ever seen in an FPS game. It's short and sweet and if you can't see that then you obviously don't like quality FPS games. Also, I played it on my old system just fine full graphics, I had Radeon x800, 3.2 Pentium4 and 1GB a RAM.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm looking forward too:

Crysis

Alan Wake

Bioshock

Assassin's Creed

World in Conflict

and I heard Haze is coming to the PC aswell as the PS3


Stalker is a funny one, I love it, but even on my 8800gts I can't get full graphics at 1280 x 1024 (a bit jerky when it's loading more stuff). Mind you this could have more to do with my 2.93 ghz pentium 4 and only 1 gig of ram ..... ah July 22nd intel price cuts.


The no prefetch tweak works really well for me and the I have yet to try the float32 mod which is supposed to be good as it increases the graphics and can lower the stuttering. 
I thought I'd play it through once before modding it to much.

In pripyat - getting massacred with the gauss guns.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i gave stalker a good run...it is a very good game despite what the critics say....although it really did suffer from the VERY POOR decission not to make the vehicles drivable.....


----------



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

Unreal tornament 3 when it comes out. Also Crysis will be a game with good graphics.


But i can't wait till Call of Duty 4(CoD4). That could have pretty good graphics when it comes out depending on what your grpahics card is.


----------



## chandrajeet (Jul 5, 2007)

i m chandrajeet.
i want battlefield game..so plz give me the link to download this game but virus free and spy free....plz reply soon..i m waiting.............


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

iv only seen 1 screen shot of Haze..it looks ok...does anyone have any info on it?


----------

